# Looking for a "shop" this year, commercial warehouse or building.



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys!

This is more for the spring and summer, but I'm always planning ahead.

I will be expanding operations this year and my garage is nearly full as is, I will be looking for a commercial rental property to use as my shop.

For the business owners with their own shop, what specific things should I be looking for?

I would like to store my equipment, use as a meeting place for employee's, keep materials, eventually have an office, etc.

When did you know it was the right time to get a shop?
Did you use a real estate agent?
Should I have a lawyer?

Sample pricing per month?

Thanks guys, have a great weekend!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

My first shop was a broke down old warehouse building.

Rent was $500 a month for 2000ish square feet. Had electric, but no heat. Used a salamader diesel heater to thaw trucks and provide heat to work. It was a real **** box... but it was cheap, and the company could afford it easily.

If your day to day is failing due to the fact that you do not have a shop... that is when you get a shop. As in if you have more stuff than space and you are loosing productivity due to things being buried or having to move 10 things every time to get to one.

1st shop I did use an agent just because the place was listed for sale or lease threw this agent. Main thing is make sure when you have contract that lays out everything. Who does what, who pays for what, what you can and cannot due. If you have a question, ask and get it in writing.

As for the lawyer... if this is just a rental building... I would tend to say not needed as long as who you are renting threw has a good clean cut and dry contract. 

Pricing per month is all over the place depending on your location. My rental properties get different prices depending on town they are in and the ammenaties that are available.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Never enough room. Mine is 40' x 40' ground level, roughly. 3 12' doors. Behind that is another 40'x40', roughly. At loading dock height. This is heated storage.
I rent from a real estate agent.
Our cold storage is 30'x50' , one 12' door.off season equipment goes here in the winter. The big bonus of this one is I can park a truck HOOKED UP to a trailer and leave it.
Not have to drop a trailer everyday makes a difference! So does not bringing your work home with you!.
Best suggestion I have is to use the vertical space that the 14' sidewalls allow.
Start looking for used pallet racking 12' high. 3-4' wide and beams 9' at least 10' is better.
You can put the 2x in for the shelves and then use good 1/2" or 3/4" plywood for a floor. You can store lots of parts and small equipment up put of the way.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks guys, excited to start looking!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

never enough space lol, by the time new building is built, its usually fuller than you expected immediately :/ in NJ, can't ever afford big enough no 
matter what.


----------



## Hamster360 (Jul 10, 2015)

Don't skimp out on outdoor space. My shop is 2400 sq ft with 2 hoists, and it suits us pretty well. Outdoor space was "huge" at first. It's about 300x75. Once you start parking 10 prices of equipment, employee vehicles, trailers, sea cans, salt dome etc you run out of room real quick. If you're going to sign a 3+ year lease, make sure it will still suit your needs for where you think you will be in 3 years.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Buy enough to grow into...not to fit your needs, unless you plan on not growing.


----------

